# Seguimento Asia 2011



## stormy (5 Jan 2011 às 23:20)

Aqui o tópico de seguimento dos fenomenos meteorologicos dos paises Asiaticos, um bem haja a todos os que participam desde as terras do sol nascente!


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Jan 2011 às 04:58)

*Re: Seguimento Ásia 2010*

sigo aqui em /nagano(667m) com tempo claro, ate de madrugada caiu pouca neve devido a entrada da massa de ar frio siberiana
  Os ventos estao a soprar com forca do nordeste algo em torno de 9m/s. 
 A temperatura agora e de 4c mas a senssacao e de bem menor devido os fortes ventos

 A minima de hoje foi 0,3c e a maxima 4,1 dados oficiais 
 Amanha temos a previsao de -9 (minima  mais fria desde o comeco do inverno) e maxima de 2c tempo ensolarado.

 Nas regioes de sugadaira(1220m) temos previsao para semana toda de minimas de -15c e maximas proximas a -5c  e tempo encoberto
 Em nobeyama(1250m) mais ao sul do estado temos previsao de minima para amanha de -17c e maximas abaixo de -2c e tempo claro, essas duas cidades sao as mais frias do estado.


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Jan 2011 às 05:12)

*Re: Seguimento Ásia 2010*

No mapa do tempo e possivel ver como estao as precoes em hpa 




 E aqui esta a imagem mais atual do satelite e possivel ver as moncoes de inverno atuando sob o mar do japao enquanto que no pacifico o tempo fica claro devido as sombras de neve causadas pela grandes cadeias montanhosas


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Jan 2011 às 12:39)

*Re: Seguimento Ásia 2010*

Sigo aqui em nagano com exatos -1c neste mometo cai neve fraca vinda do mar do japao 




 Essas sao as nuvens do radar meteorologico atual com algumas informacoes que fiz no paint 

 Essa e uma represa perto de casa hoje atarde incrivelmente congelada






 Essa foto e em frente em casa na manha de sexta feira, com temperatura de -10c


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2011 às 13:58)

*Seguimento, Asia 2011*

Aqui o tópico de seguimento dos fenomenos meteorologicos dos paises Asiaticos, um bem haja a todos os que participam desde as terras do sol nascente!


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Jan 2011 às 14:50)

hihihi valeu ermano


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2011 às 01:04)

*Inundações já deixam 120 mil desabrigados no Sri Lanka*

O governo do Sri Lanka revelou que subiu para 13 o número de mortos em inundações e deslizamentos de terra em diversas partes do país. Segundo o Centro de Gerenciamento de Desastres informou nesta terça-feira, mais de 120 mil pessoas foram forçadas a deixarem suas casas. 
O governo está usando aviões da Força Aérea e da Marinha para levar alimentos e equipes de resgate até os moradores ilhado, principalmente nas áreas mais afetadas do distrito oriental de Batticaloa. 

GLOBO

*Cheias nas Filipinas já fizeram 40 mortos*

O número de mortos devidos às cheias nas Filipinas já ascendeu para 40. Na noite de terça-feira, depois de chuvas intensas, mais sete pessoas perderam a vida na ilha de Samar. Entre as vítimas contam-se duas crianças de seis e nove anos, noticia a «BBC». 
Um balanço que pode ser provisório, já que há pessoas desaparecidas após vários deslizamentos de terras. Sem dar tréguas, a força das águas levou casas, pontes, interditou estradas e destrui as comunicações. Segundo as autoridades, mais de um milhão de pessoas estão afectadas com a chuva que cai abundantemente. Mais de 330 mil perderam as casas. 
A polícia e o exército estão a evacuar as ilhas de Samar e Leyte. Neste momento, cerca de 25 mil pessoas estão alojadas em abrigos. 

IOL Diário


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Jan 2011 às 04:48)

Aqui em nagano sigo com temperatura de 0c e esta caindo atualmente um pouco de neve mas nao o suficiente para ficar branco. Esta queda de neve deve se ao fato de termos uma area de baixa pressao na regiao de hokuriku.
 Esta area de baixa pressao causara grandes quantidades de neve em toda regiao do mar do japao e em algumas regioes do pacifico tambem, principalmente nas regioes de osaka e nagoya.

  Ontem na cidade de sugadairakogen (1220m) a temperatura atingiu incriveis  -25,1c provavelmente a minima mais baixa desse ano, enquanto na minha cidade ina (667m) chegou a -9,4c nao sendo uma minima extrema.

 Amanha ainda ha previsao de neve e pode acumular entre 5cm, nesta madrugada.  Essa semana sera bem fria em todo o pais o sistema de inverno, mais ou menos igual aquele que eu postei, area de baixa pressao ao norte de hokaido e alta pressao do continente que empurra as maças de ar frio da siberia para cima do japao devera prevalecer.


 Se eu for da uma andada hoje pela cidade tirarei algumas fotos das represas daqui depois eu posto !!!


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Jan 2011 às 11:24)

A neve que estava caindo se intencificou e agora os ventos sopram a 5m/s a visibilidade e minima no chao a neve ja esta a uma altura de 5 cm e esta a acumular rapidamente a previsao no radar e que nuvens densas atravessem o estado e pode nevar de 1cm/h ate 5cm/h as estimativas de 5 cm ate amanha se provaram errada ja que sao 8 da noite e o chao ja esta com 5 cm.

 Sigo agora com -3c e neva forte   previsao de minima de -7 e neve hoje e amanha ate atarde


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2011 às 19:29)

*ÍNDIA: Vaga de frio causa 60 mortos*

A capital federal Indiana registou domingo as temperaturas mais baixas, em 40 anos, numa vaga de frio no norte do país que já causou 86 mortos, de acordo com as autoridades locais. Em Nova Delhi os termómetros registaram três graus centígrados. Milhares de sem abrigo estão afectados por esta vaga de frio, que segundo uma fonte do centro nacional de meteorologia deverá baixar mais nos próximos dias.
Na região da Cachemira indiana registou-se um recorde com a temperatura de 20,2 graus negativos, originando o encerramento das escolas até o dia 15 de Janeiro, por falta de aquecimento nos estabelecimentos. Foram acesos braseiros nas ruas, distribuída roupa de frio e instalados tendas para acolher os sem abrigo, que todos os anos são vítimas do frio.

Angola Press


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2011 às 19:35)

*Temperaturas míninas na Ásia (dia 9 de Janeiro)*

Ojmjakon (741 m, Russian Feder.) -56°  
Verhojansk (137 m, Russian Feder.) -55°  
Ust'-Moma (196 m, Russian Feder.) -53°  
Tompo (402 m, Russian Feder.) -53°  
Amga (146 m, Russian Feder.) -52°  
Sejmcan (205 m, Russian Feder.) -51°  
Ust'-Maja (170 m, Russian Feder.) -51°  
Pokrovskaja (115 m, Russian Feder.) -51°  
Sangary (96 m, Russian Feder.) -50°  
Toko (850 m, Russian Feder.) -49°  
Batamaj (79 m, Russian Feder.) -49°  
Bayanbulak (2459 m, China) -48°  
Ust'-Oloj (127 m, Russian Feder.) -47°  
Zyrjanka (43 m, Russian Feder.) -47°  
Jakutsk (AP) (101 m, Russian Feder.) -47°  
Viljujsk (111 m, Russian Feder.) -46°  
Sofijskij Priisk (902 m, Russian Feder.) -46 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Jan 2011 às 19:55)

Madrugada 5 hrs da manha QUE LUA ! QUE LUA  Temperatura -6c tempo estremamente limpo seu bem estrelado e a lua se poe agora atras das montanhas com neve frio muito frio 

 Semana bem fria as medias em todo o pais estao 60% abaixo da media e 40% normal compenssando o agosto com 90% acima da media.

 O mes de janeiro ( o que resta dele ) tem previsoes de 70% de dias com temperaturas a baixo da media 20% na media e apenas 10% dos dias com temperaturas acima da media.

 Neste momento a temperatura em Sugadairakogen (1220m) e de -15,5c  brincadera.
  Os lagos e represas de todo o estado estao congelados finalmente um ineverno frio ! 

 Todas as estacoes de eski se encontram com bastante neve...

  Em Hokkaido(ilha mais ao norte do japao) muitas cidades estao com temperaturas abaixo de -20c


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Jan 2011 às 06:56)

Final de janeiro frio, contantes entradas de ar frio da siberia. No mar do japao basicamente em todos os dias nevaram des do comeco do mes, deve se ao fato de nesse ano o padrao de inverno ter persistido, em nozawaonsen(576m) a neve ja esta a uma altura de 124cm e a previsao e de neve a semana toda.

 Em tokamachi(117m) estado de niigata a neve agora ja alcanssa 270cm  mais e normal em janeiro ficar de 300cm a 200 cm de neve. Tokamachi e provavelmente a cidade que mais neva no japao. A media  de precipitacao em janeiro e de normalmente superior a 500mm quase que totalmente em forma de neve. Ate tem um topico aqui no forum sobre essa regiao com fotos de paredes de 300 cm 400cm.

 Aqui  em  esse inverno ainda nao nevou muito as moncoes de inverno sao em media duradouras e nao estao deixando formar areas de baixa pressao sobre o pacifico que e quando realmente neva aqui no sul de nagano.

 Mais devido a perssistencia das moncoes de inverno o tempo se encontra bem frio e e nesta epoca final de janeiro e comeco de fevereiro e que o tempo se torna mais frio, a previsao para essa semana em minha cidade e de maximas proximas a 3 c e minimas inferior a -7c  tempo ensolarado em maior parte do tempo a nao ser depois de quarta feira que as moncoes de inverno ficaram mais forte e consiguirao avancar mais ao sul. Entao o tempo se tornara estremamente nublado e deve nevar fraco em toda regiao do sul de nagano enquanto no norte a neve deve ser abundante.

 A temperatura agora e de 3,6c e venta forte do noroeste 6m/s


----------



## stormy (24 Jan 2011 às 16:57)

cubensis disse:


> Final de janeiro frio, contantes entradas de ar frio da siberia. No mar do japao basicamente em todos os dias nevaram des do comeco do mes, deve se ao fato de nesse ano o padrao de inverno ter persistido, em nozawaonsen(576m) a neve ja esta a uma altura de 124cm e a previsao e de neve a semana toda.
> 
> Em tokamachi(117m) estado de niigata a neve agora ja alcanssa 270cm  mais e normal em janeiro ficar de 300cm a 200 cm de neve. Tokamachi e provavelmente a cidade que mais neva no japao. A media  de precipitacao em janeiro e de normalmente superior a 500mm quase que totalmente em forma de neve. Ate tem um topico aqui no forum sobre essa regiao com fotos de paredes de 300 cm 400cm.
> 
> ...



Só por curiosidade...no topico das previsões para a Primavera-Verão referi que esse periodo em Portugal seria quente, principalmente após Abr-Mai...o raciocinio que tive tem a ver com o actual padrão Niña/PDO-, com o artico quente e com o establecimento de uma NAO+/AO+..
Segundo esse raciocinio a depressão das ilha Aleutas ( Aleutian low) estará um pouco mais fraca mas mais a SW do que é costume, podendo originar uma maior frequencia de ventos de W/NW numa faixa entre o norte do Japão e o estreito de bering, trazendo um verão mais fresco que o normal no N do japão/extremo leste da Siberia..

Provavelmente ai no Japão terão uma Primavera fresca, com a monção de S a afectar com menor intensidade que o usual as regiões do norte

Fica a ideia...


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Jan 2011 às 12:55)

stormy disse:


> Só por curiosidade...no topico das previsões para a Primavera-Verão referi que esse periodo em Portugal seria quente, principalmente após Abr-Mai...o raciocinio que tive tem a ver com o actual padrão Niña/PDO-, com o artico quente e com o establecimento de uma NAO+/AO+..
> Segundo esse raciocinio a depressão das ilha Aleutas ( Aleutian low) estará um pouco mais fraca mas mais a SW do que é costume, podendo originar uma maior frequencia de ventos de W/NW numa faixa entre o norte do Japão e o estreito de bering, trazendo um verão mais fresco que o normal no N do japão/extremo leste da Siberia..
> 
> Provavelmente ai no Japão terão uma Primavera fresca, com a monção de S a afectar com menor intensidade que o usual as regiões do norte
> ...




  Interessante se os ventos w/nw predominar teremos um inverno mais longos e consequentemente uma prima vera mais seca, Mais com uma primavera mais seca a grande possibilidade de amplietudes termicas como e normal em abril maio, quando de madrugada chega  facilmente 0 c e de dia bate 20c ou ate mais. Ano passado eu me lembro de um dia em abril ter nevado o dia todo e no outro ter chegado 20c a prima vera tem sido cada vez mais curta praticamente passa de inverno pra verao sem prima vera. Nao e bem assim mais a prima vera e instavel.

 Quanto as moncoes de verao/prima vera, estas estao cada vez mais atrasadas e inrregulares. sendo de dificil previsao ate mesmo em periodos proximos. Ano passado comecou em meados de julho e foi bem intenca com dias seguidos de chuva forte mais logo passou e veio um verao terrivel com maximas superior a 30 c nao sendo raro 35.


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Jan 2011 às 13:08)

Hoje de manha amanheceu nevando como ja era previsto alguns dias antes mais foi uma neve fraca e logo passou'



 No canal de meteorologia nao acrecentou nem 0,5mm 

 Este janeiro tem sido muito seco ate agora dia 26 nao ouve dias com precipitacoes segundo a agencia meteorologica do japao (jma) em .
  Se nos proximos 4 dias nao nevar/chuver nem 1 mm este janeiro vai passar com 0 mm de precipitacao sendo um caso historico!

 Do dia 1 ate o dia 10 a temperatura media ficou de 5,0/-5,5c (max e min)
 Do dia 10 ate o dia 20 a temperatura media ficou de 3,6/-7,1c
 A minima absoluta foi de -9,9 e a maxima de 6,3

 A temperatura agora e de -5,0c a maxima foi de 2,3c e a minima de -7,4c


----------



## Danilo2012 (29 Jan 2011 às 16:31)

Sigo aqui em nagano com neve fraca que comecou a cair a tarde, a temperatura agora e de -2,4 com vento fraco do noroeste. A alta pressao da siberia continua a bloquear qualquer area de baixa pressao que se aproxima do arquipelago mas nas proximas semanas a previsao de que a alta pressao venha a recuar favorescendo a aproximacao de areas de baixa pressao que possibilitaram neve aqui no sul de nagano


----------



## Danilo2012 (31 Jan 2011 às 06:35)

De ontem pra hoje nevou 3 cm e registro de 0,5mm de precipitacao no canal meteorologico.

 A minima de hoje foi de -12,3 e a maxima de 0,1c. Nao chegava a uma minima tao baixa a pelo menos uns 2 anos aqui em minha cidade.

 Sigo agora com -0,2 e caindo rapidamente a minima prevista para amanha e de -7c e maxima de 6c.

 Primera semana de feverero sera quente as medias vao comessar a subir e dia 3 esta previsto maxima de 8 c fevereiro tera 50%de dias com temperatura acima da media segundo o canal de meteorologia.

 A area de alta pressao do continente perdeu forca e os ventos que sopram do noroeste deixarao de soprar com forca deixando o clima mais quente e humido podendo ocorrer mais dias com precipitacao de neve e chuva


----------



## Danilo2012 (31 Jan 2011 às 07:45)

Evitar expionagem na net por parte dos tiranos


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Fev 2011 às 11:27)

Sigo em nagano com temperaturas altas neste momento 8 da noite a temperatura ainda e de 2,3c com ventos fracos soprando do oeste suldoeste.

 A maxima de hoje foi de 8,0c e a minima de -6,7c amanha previsao de 10c e minima de -4c, A prima vera se aproxima. A area de alta pressao proveniente do continente perdeu forca e se dissipou no mar.

  O seu centro se encontra a leste do japao favorscendo ventos do pacifico. Durante essa semana nao ha previsao de sistemas de inverno, e o vento sudoeste deve prevalecer


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Fev 2011 às 23:49)

Esta ultima semana nao ocorreu nenhum sistema de inverno(ventos do norte empurrado pela alta da siberia).

  Agora sigo com -2,5 tempo muito nublado com nuvens altas hoje atarde deve nevar forte no estado de nagano, uma area de baixa pressao esta passando pelo pela costa do pacifico que resultara em chuvas para as cidades litoranias nas regioes das montanhas caira neve pesada humida.

  As maximas hoje devem ficar acima de 8c quente para a epoca essa semana toda a temperatura atingiu 10c nas maximas e pouco menos de -2c nas minimas  essa media e a media do final de marco.

 O tempo esquentou muito rapido na transicao de janeiro para fevereiro.

 Depois da passagem dessa frente fria o tempo voltara a esfriar e os ventos do norte comecaram a soprar com mais forca. Para sexta feira esta prevista uma profunda area de baixa pressao passar pelo pacifico que resultara provavelmente na primera nevasca do ano, em novembro dezembro janero nao houve grandes quedas de neve devido a persistente area de alta presssao.

 Fevereiro tera 60% de temperaturas acima da media e marco 50% previsao de uma prima vera quente pelo menos ate abril...

 Com as maximas chegando a 10c as represas e lagos estao descongelando rapidamente se a temperatura nas proximas semanas continuar alta ate o fina de fevereiro ja descongelou tudo


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Fev 2011 às 18:02)

Primera chuva em 2 meses   aprevisao era de neve para nagano mais a temperatura nao caiu muito esta 1,6c com 92% de humidade. Nesse momento ha nuvens de precipitacao por todo o estado devido a passagem de uma area de baixa pressao sobre honshu a previsao e de neve ate as 9 horas da manha e depois sol maxima prevista de 12c e minma de 0c segundo o canal de meteorologia. Mais eu nao acredito que ira nevar hoje nao a temperatura vai estabilizar em 1,5c e a humidade vai bater 100% o tempo esta muito humido e continuara assim ate de manha cedo.

  Nas regioes com altitude superior a 800m deve nevar a noite intera entao as montanhas proximas a cidade ficaram todas brancas de novo

                            Essa e a imagem do radar meteorologico dos ultimos 10 minutos





  Nesse momento cai 1mm de chuva e a previsao e que acumule 15mm ate de manha, maior precipitacao dos ultimos 3 meses. Tem sido bem seco esse inverno em Ina.


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Fev 2011 às 18:11)

Para sexta feira esta previsto uma forte area de baixa pressao passar pela costa do japao, que resultara em forte tempestade de neve. A primeira deste inverno, na regiao sul de nagano e em todas as regioes distante do mar do japao, que tem interminantes dias de neve devido os ventos noroeste soprados da siberia e china.

 Volto sexta feira com novas informacoes sobre a nevasca, se ela nao desviar para o sul...


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Fev 2011 às 18:54)

Previsao do canal meteorologico se concretizou neste momento estar a cair flocos de neve gigantescos   muito bonito por sinal  devem ter uns 3 cm de circunferencia muito grande 

 A temperatura agora e de 0,6c e cai 1,5mm de precipitacao


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Fev 2011 às 23:39)

Cai em Pequim a primeira neve deste Inverno

Ao fim de 108 dias consecutivos sem chuva ou neve, caíram finalmente na passada quarta-feira, os primeiros flocos de neve na cidade de Pequim. Esta foi a neve de Inverno mais tardia dos últimos 60 anos.

Zhang Qiang, chefe do escritório municipal de intervenção artificial do tempo, disse que tinham provocado artificialmente um aumento de queda de neve nos distritos e municípios da região, aproveitando a existência de nuvens com as características adequadas, através do envio para a atmosfera de iodeto de prata, numa tentativa de minimizar os efeitos da 2ª maior seca dos últimos 60 anos.

Fonte:
IM
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici.../pt/media/noticias/textos/neve_em_pequim.html


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Fev 2011 às 20:42)

Caiu bastante neve em nagano aqui na minha cidade ta algo em torno de 20cm a temperatura agora e de -9,3 c.
  Continuara frio ate terca depois voltara a esquentar maximas de ate 12 c


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Fev 2011 às 23:00)

Mais uma area de baixa pressao esta se aproximando de nagano e trara neve pesada outra vez ainda estamos com 10 cm acumulado da nevasca de ante onte, e essa area de baixa pressao passara mais perto do estado entao devera nevar forte algo superior a 20cm.

  Sigo agora com tempo claro mais nuvens altas enfraquecendo o sol e apartir ds 3 hrs da tarde deve comessar a nevar forte.

  A temperatura agora e de -7c e a previsao para a maxima e de 0c os ventos sopram calmamente do leste.


----------



## Vince (17 Fev 2011 às 10:10)

*Snow fall causing problems in Japan and South Korea*






> *South Korea sees heaviest snowfall in a century*
> 
> Soldiers have been deployed to help people stranded in the snow
> Continue reading the main story
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12457865
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12445509













> *More than 150 hurt in snowy Tokyo, vicinity*
> 
> More than 150 people in the Tokyo area sustained injuries including broken bones between Monday night and Tuesday morning, when a relatively heavy snowfall blanketed the metropolitan area, authorities said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Fev 2011 às 05:34)

Sigo aqui em nagano com tempo claro algumas nuvens mais so sobre as montanhas. 
 Os ventos sao fortes agora atarde 14;44, estao a soprar de norte a 8m/s a temperatura agora e de 7,5c.
 Nas ultimas 24 hrs caiu grande quantidade de chuva em minha cidade acumulou 50 mm que cairam nessa madrugada a neve que tava acumulada derreteu quase por inteira.
 A minima de hoje foi de 3,3 c e a maxima de 8,2c temperatura alta para essa epoca.

 As montanhas estao bem brancas, acima de 2000m a precipitacao caiu em forma de neve o que deve ter rendido grandes quantidades de neve 

 Essas sao as fotos que eu tirei na nevasca do dia 13/2 


  Rua ao lado de uma represa congelada 








 Se eu conseguir uma imagem legal das montanhas que estao bem brancas eu posto depois !


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2011 às 10:47)

> *Snow bomb buries S. Korea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.standeyo.com/NEWS/11_Pics_of_Day/110217.pic.of.day.html


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Fev 2011 às 11:11)

Boas fotos e relatos Cubensis. Bela camada de neve


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Fev 2011 às 03:07)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boas fotos e relatos Cubensis. Bela camada de neve



  Valeu meteos!!! E como o prometido postarei as fotos das montanhas.
 Nao ficaram muito brancas nao, acredito por ter sido uma nevasca pesada que adentrou a floresta das montanhas

 lado leste 



lado oeste


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Fev 2011 às 04:49)

Sigo com 13,6c e com vento do norte soprando a 4m/s. O tempo esquentou bastante nos ultimos dias, sendo bastante comum chegar a 10 c.
  A minima de hoje foi -3,5c, mais devido a baixa humidade a temperatura esta subindo bastante de dia.

  A previsao para os proximos dias sao de sol maximas entre 10c ~ 12c minimas entre -3c~-4c ate sexta feira. Sabado a previsao de queda nas temperaturas e tempo muito nublado a temperatura entao se normalizara ficando entre 7c~-5c


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Fev 2011 às 04:44)

Sigo aqui com tempo chuvoso temperatura entre 7~8c  Previsao de maxima de 10c com ventos do sul predominantes.

 Amanha deve chegar a 16c dia mais quente do ano, mais apartir de sabado a previsao de o frio voltar e domingo, segunda e terça deve chover, mais sera uma chuva bem gelada podendo virar chuva/neve. As maximas deverao ficar abaixo de 5c e as minimas deverao ficar entre -2c. Esse tempo chuvoso deve-se a uma frente estacionaria que deve surgir sobre a costa japonesa  do lado do oceano pacifico


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Mar 2011 às 04:26)

Depois de 3 dias de chuvas e temperaturas entre 5c, hoje amanheceu nublado com vento do norte soprando com força e temperatura despencando.
 Nas montanhas nevou 3 dias concecutivo deixando uma camada bem espessa de neve.

 Agora esta nevando com fortes ventos a temperatura e de 5c os ventos estao soprando do noroeste a 9m/s.

  A maxima foi de 9c as 10 horas da manha, desde entao a temperatura começou a cair devido a aproximaçao da massa de ar frio que se desloca do continente.

 Previsao para os proximos dias e de sol e temperaturas de meio de inverno maximas entre 5 c e minimas entre -7c. A massa de ar frio deve se dissipar ate domingo.


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Mar 2011 às 19:33)

Galera sempre quando chove acontece esse circulo com essa area de preciptacao mais intença muito estranho.
  e possivel ver agora nesse site, mais logo a chuva vai passar ai nao vai mais dar pra ver.

 Se alguem poder me explicar eu ficaria grato 
http://weathernews.jp/radar/#//c=48
http://tenki.jp/rader/pref-26.html


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Mar 2011 às 18:23)

Tempo ainda frio em nagano as maximas dos dias anteriores ficaram abaixo de 6c e as minimas tem chegado a -5c. A ainda bastante neve aonde nao pega sol.

  O frio deve continuar ate sexta feira quando a area de alta pressao do continente deve enfraquecer. Apartir de sabado teremos um tempo primaveril com temperaturas alcançando os 13c as minimas ficarao ao redor de 0c.

 So vai surgir uma area de alta pressao continental apartir de quarta feira que vem dia 16, entao ate la o tempo ficara fresco pela tarde e deve chover forte antes do dia 16 devido uma area de baixa pressao que acompanha a entrada da area de alta pressao continental proveniente da Siberia/Mongolia.

 Sigo com temperatura de -3,3c as 03;22 da manha e maxima de 5,7.


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Mar 2011 às 14:54)

Tempo frio em nagano area de alta pressao esta a refriar o tempo hoje nevou de manha mais o sol forte de março derreteu rapido a neve.

  Ate segunda deve fazer frio em quase todo o pais depois as maximas vao ficar proximo a 20c nas cidades mais grande 

 Sigo com temperatura de -2,4c a minima prevista de -7 c e maxima 6 c


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2011 às 14:45)

*Cheias do Paquistão: Aranhas cobrem árvores de teias*



> Insólito
> Cheias do Paquistão: Aranhas cobrem árvores de teias
> 04-04-2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Lousano (5 Abr 2011 às 14:48)

Impressionante!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Abr 2011 às 17:09)

Incrivel,nunca tinha visto tal cenario


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Abr 2011 às 18:32)

Sem duvida algo incrível e realmente fantástico, pois as aranhas de que ninguém gosta aqui tiram e ajudam a nossa raça no combate a doenças.


----------



## Agreste (17 Abr 2011 às 15:17)

Ciclone tropical Errol (categoria 2) a caminho de Timor-Leste.

Aparentemente será apenas a parte Indonésia da ilha a ser a mais afectada com o downfall mas dadas as fracas vias de comunicação do país e as montanhas que atravessam a ilha (o Ramelau anda perto dos 3000 mt) não se podem descurar as consequências das fortes chuvadas...


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Abr 2011 às 12:21)

Tempo chuvoso, as maximas ultimamente tem chegado a 20 ate 23 c e no mes de abril ate agora nao vi cai a ultima neve do ano, nos ultimos 5 anos tem nevado pelo menos 1 vez em abril.

 Agora o tempo esta chuvoso ate quinta vai ficar frio chegando a 0 grau de noite e de dia ate 15, antes tava ate 23 c


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Abr 2011 às 14:52)

Hoje foi nublado o dia todo com uma brusca queda na temperatura e chuva fraca, nas montanhas nevou.

  Sigo com 2,3c minima prevista para -1c e maxima 13 tempo com nuvens


----------



## Danilo2012 (29 Abr 2011 às 10:34)

E agora final de abril as chances de cair a ultima nevada acabam  as montanhas ah 1500 metros ainda tem bastante neve mais estao tudo a derreter rapidamente. Nas ultimas semanas tem chovido forte e ventado forte tambem as temperaturas estiveram um pouco mais alta que o normal sendo normal chegar a 21c de dia, se a tendencia de calor prevalecer teremos outro verao com temperaturas beirando 35 c e sol sem nuvens por muitos dias seguidos devido a alta do pacifico.

 Agora 18;20 faz 12,3c o tempo esta quase sem ventos e a visibilidade a distancia e alta, podendo se ver nitidamente todas as montanhas com algumas nuvens de chuva encobrindo algumas montanhas podendo ser neve tambem.       
  A maxima de hoje foi de 15,1c e a minima 3,9c. Amanha ja sao previstos 22c e minimas de 3 para hoje.

  Nas regioes de altitude mais elevada as maximas tem ficado abaixo de 10 c e as minimas tem descido ate proximo de -5c podendo ainda ocorrer neve na semana que vem devido a uma queda um pouco acentuada na temperatura devido a frentes frias que favorescerao ventos do norte.

  Em kaidakogen agora faz 4,3c e a previsao de - 3c.


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Mai 2011 às 06:41)

Sigo hoje com forte ventos que vem do continente trasendo muita poeira do deserto, A paisagem esta com um aspecto de neblina se visto a distancia, por exemplo nao se pode ver as montanhas, mais se ve claramente uma neblina meio amarelada.

 Agora os ventos estao  a 7m/s vindo de leste o tempo esta claro porem meio nublado mais pode se ver o sol.

  Temperatura de 21c minima de hoje em 6c


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mai 2011 às 10:11)

*Autoridades emitiram alerta de tempestade tropical para Taiwan*


robcenter1

As autoridades de Taiwan emitiram um alerta de tempestade tropical e alertaram os residentes do leste e sul da ilha para a previsão de fortes chuvas. Segundo as autoridades locais, a tempestade encontra-se a cerca de 650 quilómetros a sul de Taiwan e dirige-se para norte a 18 quilómetros por hora. As chuvas fortes deverão atingir a ilha no final do dia.
A tempestade Aere atingiu as Filipinas no domingo, causando a morte a pelo menos nove pessoas e forçando mais de 100.000 pessoas a evacuarem aldeias devido ao perigo de deslizamentos de terras.

Jornal i


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Mai 2011 às 13:18)

Uma  frente estacionaria esta sob o japao hoje ouve grande quantidade de chuva acumulada 67 mm em 24 horas e a previsao de mais 3 dias com chuvas fortes.  O que nao e muito normal tantos dias concecutivos de chuvas, ainda que nao chegamos na epoca das monçoes que começa no final de junho.


  Sigo agora com exatos 15 c e cai 1,5 mm de chuva sob a cidade a previsao e que chova nos proximos tres dias 150 mm a 200 mm quantidade superior a media do mes de maio


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Mai 2011 às 15:29)

Chuvas fortes cairao hoje atarde deixando o tempo frio e humido por toda a regiao de nagano as 8 horas da manha fazia 21 c  12 dia fazia 14c e a temperatura estabilizou em 14 c.

  o tempo ficara nublado ate terça feira com temperaturas mais baixas entre 15 c de maxima e minimas entre 10 c contrastando forte mente com semana passada quando estava chegando frequentemente 28 c.

  No meio dessa semana o tempo ficara extremamente chuvoso devido a aproximidade do tufao numero 2 que podera passar perto da costa do pacifico mais muito antes de ele chegar a frente estacionaria que o acompanha um pouco ao norte deixara o tempo chuvoso por dias e temperaturas amenas entre 20 c de maxima e ate 8 c de minima

  O tempo agora esta nublado e sigo com 14,2c (as 23 horas) previsao de baixa visibilidade e neblina e chuvisco fino para amanha


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Mai 2011 às 11:34)

Tufao Songda alcança pressao atmosferica central de 975 hpa e ventos que podem chegar a 30 m/s. A gora ele se encontra a leste da Filipinas e se  move a 17 km/h em direçao a noroeste.  Nos proximos dias alimentado pelas mornas aguas do pacifico aumentar em muito sua força a previsao de 940 hpa no olho para os proximos dias e sua velocidade nao aumentara muito ate dia 29 quando sera apanhado pela corrente do jato e passara na costa japonesa despejando grandes quantidades de chuvas ainda que vira acompanhado de uma frente estacionaria que agora se encontra proximo a costa do pacifico.







http://www.jma.go.jp/jp/g3/index.html

  Agora sigo com 16c e vento soprando calmamente do norte a precipitaçao acumulada nas ultimas 24 horas foram de 52 mm. As montanahs ficaram bem brancas de novo porque a temperatura caiu para 6 c nessa madrugada e ainda chovia forte na cidade o que virou neve no topo das montanhas.

 Amanha e previsao de sol  e a minima deve chegar a 8 c e a maxima 25 c


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Mai 2011 às 15:11)

O tufao songda atigiu uma pressao de 945 hpa agora os ventos proximo ao centro  podem ultrapassar 45 m/s (160 km) e a previsao de rajadas de 70 m/s (250km/h). Nos proximos dias a pressao chegara ate 930 hpa nessa altura ele estara no leste da filipina ainda, quando ah previsao de perda de força devido a tempestade começar entrar em aguas mais frias. Ate dia 29 ja deve estar passando na ilha de Okinawa dia 30 e 31 atingira a regiao central do japao mais devido as aguas ainda geladas por causa do inverno somando ainda landfall o tufao deve perder força.


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Mai 2011 às 14:41)

Sigo em nagano ja com fortes chuvas que começou cair de tarde. O que esta causando essa chuva e uma frente estacionaria que esta a causar instabilidade. A previsao e de mais 4 dias com chuvas, amanha deve chover fraco. Domingo o segundo tufao do ano deve passar proximo a costa do pacifico causando chuva forte em todo japao. 

  Sigo  com 13,5 c e cai 1mm de chuva.

  A pressao central da tempestade e de 920 hpa os ventos podem ultrapassar 55m/s


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2011 às 17:18)

cubensis disse:


> O tufao songda atigiu uma pressao de 945 hpa agora os ventos proximo ao centro  podem ultrapassar 45 m/s (160 km) e a previsao de rajadas de 70 m/s (250km/h). Nos proximos dias a pressao chegara ate 930 hpa nessa altura ele estara no leste da filipina ainda, quando ah previsao de perda de força devido a tempestade começar entrar em aguas mais frias. Ate dia 29 ja deve estar passando na ilha de Okinawa dia 30 e 31 atingira a regiao central do japao mais devido as aguas ainda geladas por causa do inverno somando ainda landfall o tufao deve perder força.



Mais informação sobre este tufão no tópico: Previsão e seguimento de tufões 2011


----------



## Danilo2012 (29 Mai 2011 às 07:06)

Sigo aqui em nagano com uma interminante tempestade que ja dura 3 dias agora chove 13 mm/h o tempo esta estremamente escuro mesmo sendo 2 da tarde. No radar meteorologico e posivel ver nuvens de cor amarela e vermelha que sgnifica nuvens estremamente pesadas algumas podendo despejar ate 80 mm por hora. Agora esas nuvens estao entrando em nagano com certa frequencia.

  Na ilha de shikoku na cidade de honyama nas ultimas 24 horas choveu 245 mm  se for contar des do começo da tempestade algumas cidades litoranias chegaram a receber mais de 400 mm nao sendo improvavel ate amanha a acumulaçao chegar a mais de 600 mm .

  Esta e uma imagem de radar dos ultimos 10 minutos a regiao central do mapa e nagano onde podemos observar muitas nuvens densas mais nao caiu nenhum raio a chuva tambem e continua e a temperatura ja esta a quase 2 dias estabilizada devido a alta umidade.







  O vento agora sopra a 3 m/s do noroeste.  Aonde o tufao n 2 passou foram registrados ventos de maximos de 28 m/s no estado de hiroshima.

  Agora o tufao se encontra a 80 km ao suldoeste da ilha de shikoku A quarta maior ilha do arquipelago. 

 A pressao no centro agora e de 980 Hpa e os ventos podem ultrapassar 30 m/s na regia proxima ao centro da tempestade. Que agora se move a 65 km/h em direçao a noroeste dentro de 12 horas estara passando a mais ou menos na regiao costeira(pacifico) de honshu.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mai 2011 às 12:31)

*Maior lago de água doce da China está quase desaparecido devido à seca *



> DA EFE
> 
> O lago Poyang, o maior de água doce na China, perdeu quase 90% de seu volume em consequência da seca que castiga a bacia do Yangtze, e que é a pior no meio século, informou nesta segunda-feira o jornal "South China Morning Post".
> 
> ...


----------



## João Soares (7 Jun 2011 às 20:51)

O Paquistão e o Kuwait já andam a aquecer. 

T. Máxima en 24 horas. 07/06/2011 a 18:00 UTC

1 	Nawabshah (Pakistan) 	*51.0 °C*
2 	Sulaibiya (Kuwait) 	*50.6 °C*
3 	Sibi (Pakistan) 	*50.1 °C*

No dia _02 de Junho de 2011_, a cidade ou vila de Sulaibiya chegou aos *52.5ºC*


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Jun 2011 às 16:05)

sigo em nagano com tempo predominantemente ensolarado sao 23 horas e o ceu esta bem estrelado.

  A temperatura agora e de 18,8 c e nessas semanas a temperatura tem subido muito em nagano os alpes ja perderao quase toda a neve, a nao ser os alpes do norte do estado que ainda estao bem brancos;

  Kurobe damu (dam) semana passada 




  Aproxima se a epoca das monçoes em nagano que tem duraçao media de 3 semanas. Que traz tempo nublado e chuvoso


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2011 às 10:41)

> China
> *Mais de 100 mortos e 60 desaparecidos devido às chuvas*
> 
> 
> ...


Destak/Lusa


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Jun 2011 às 05:36)

sigo em nagano com 24 c e esta a cair pancadas de chuva, ontem a maxima chegou a 30,5 c em minha cidade e durante atarde caiu a primeira tempestade de raios des do inverno (aqui os invernos raramente cai raio  mais da bastante relampago normalmente antes de come;ar a nevar )

  O tempo se encontra muito humido e as nuvens de monçoes estao causando tempo persistentemente chuvoso, mais a periodos de sol forte.

  Nas regioes de kanto, devido as concequencias do vento foehn as maximas experadas para hoje sao de temperaturas acima de 30 c 

  Nas montanhas o tempo pode se tornar chuvoso devido aos ventos humidos vindo de oeste.

  Para dia 26 de junho  esta previsto a  aproximaçao do tufao n 5 que deve fazer land fall em kyushu, agora o tufao n 5  ainda esta na categoria de ventos relativamente fracos, ainda nao se formou a area de fortes ventos.

  O tufao se encontra proximo as filipinas com uma pressao de 994 hpa e ventos que podem ultrpassar os 18 m por segundo


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2011 às 01:37)

Cubensis, parece que há alguns problemas aí em Nagano 

1,200 people isolated in Nagano's highland resort by mudslides
http://english.kyodonews.jp/news/2011/06/98973.html


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Jun 2011 às 13:22)

Nossa realmente, anda a chover muito aqui em Nagano com a entrada da epoca das chuvas que precede o verao.  Os deslizamentos de terra tem acontecido sempre que se chove muito, devido as regioes serem em media muito montanhosas.


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Jun 2011 às 13:27)

Paresce que as pessoas estao presas em kamikouchi (foto do meu avatar) no dia do deslisamento havia chovido algo em torno de 170 mm.


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Jun 2011 às 05:25)

Sigo em Nagano com tempo nublado e ventos a soprarem de sudoeste a 6 m/s.
A temperatura agora e de 27 c as 13;19.

  a sensaçao nao e de calor nem frio o tempo esta fresco. O tempo essa semana vai ser quente e muitos dias ensolarado mas sempre acompanhado de muitas nuvens. As maximas ficarao entre 28c e minimas entre 20 .  Agora acho que começa a esquentar bem aqui em Nagano.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Jun 2011 às 19:13)

Novo record mundial de temperatura mínima em Oman, 41,9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2011 às 19:34)

Ferreiro disse:


> Novo record mundial de temperatura mínima em Oman, 41,9ºC.



Com Minimas dessas, ninguém deve de conseguir dormir


----------



## F_R (30 Jun 2011 às 21:47)

Se 41ºC de máxima já é insuportável


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Jul 2011 às 12:14)

Dia bem claro em nagano, depois da passagem de uma frente fria o tempo ficou bem claro e com visibilidade elevada. A temperatura agora e de 29c, 12,39 pm. 

 A temperatura essa semana ficara entorno de 30c de dia e 22 a noite. A previsao de dias claros mais com bastante nuvens e quarta feira deve chegar 32c. As temperaturas prevista sao para temperaturas acima da media predominando no mes de julho. As precipitacoes devem ficar um pouco abaixo do normal, tudo indicando um verao quente e seco.


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Jul 2011 às 06:04)

Minima anormalmente baixa nas cidades montanhosas no estado de nagano. Kaidakogen(1250metros)  a temperatura atingiu apenas 8,6 c.  Em sugadairakogen(1220metros),nobeyamakogen(1300metros) a temperatura atingiu  9,6 c e 9,4 respectivamente.

  Essa minima e a minima esperada para os dias de começo de outubro. 

  Sigo com tempo claro a ficar nublado, temperatura agora de 30c e ventos soprando forte do sul 6 m/s. A minima hoje em minha cidade foi de 16,6 c (720M).

  A semana tera tempo chuvoso devido a frente estacionaria estar se aproximando de nagano.


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Jul 2011 às 07:56)

Sigo com tempo ensolarado e quente temperatura agora em ina e de 32,4c a minima ficou em 23,2c.

  A alta pressao do pacifico noroeste esta a bloquear a  frente estacionaria que agora esta desviando para Hokkaido.


  A temperatura esta prevista para 32 c para essa semana inteira e 20 para minima, temperatura um pouco mais alta que a media.


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Jul 2011 às 13:31)

SIgo com temperatura de 27,3 c  a temperatura maxima de hoje foi de 34,3 c e deve continuar a ter dias com temperatura ultrapassando 32 c.

  Ja para dia 21 do mes 7 o tufao n 6 deve estar causando tempo nublado e trasera temperaturas mais amenas.

  Mais um verao com tendencia de temperatura alta superando a media de 30c/20c em julho.

  A alta pressao do pacifico tem deixado o tempo bem claro quase sem nuvens por muitos dias seguidos


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Jul 2011 às 09:38)

Boa tarde Sigo em nagano com 33,1c as 17'28 da tarde os ventos soprao moderadamente de leste o tempo se encontra claro devido a alta preesao do pacifico noroeste.

  A continuidade de dias  quentes e ensolarados estao com os dias contados, amanha  o dia deve ser muito nublado e terca dia 19 o tufao n 6 se aproximara do arquipelago (regiao central ). Entao os dias se tornarao extremamente chuvosos e a temperatura caira para maximas de 28c o tufao esta previsto para quando atingir a regiao central do japao no dia 20 com pressoes de ate 965 hpa e ventos que podem ultrapassar 35m/s (126km/h).

  Mais o tufao pegara a regiao de kyushu com mais forca e ventos que podem ultrapassar os 50m/s (180km/h) e chuvas que podem ultrapassar os 50mm/h a pressao devera ser de apenas 940 hpa e subindo rapidamente. O tufao devido a ausencia da corrente do jato passara devagar pelo arquipelago algo em torno de 20- km/h se dirigindo para oeste/norte.


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Jul 2011 às 14:31)

Sigo em nagano sob forte chuva algo proximo a 11mm/h a temperatura e de 20,8c e sob o estado a grandes concentracoes de nuvens altas e chuvosas (ate 50mm/h nas montanhas algumas estao a atingir o estado)  Nao esta soprando nenhum vento forte mesmo nagano ja estar dentro da zona de ventos superior a 15m/s, mais ainda nao ah ventos fortes, agora em minha cidade o vento esta a 0m/s soprando de norte. 

  A previsao de ventos de 16m/s em ina amanha pela noite e chuva forte para os proximos tres dias


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Jul 2011 às 10:14)

Apos a passagem do tufao n 6 a temperatura ficou mais baixa no japao. Aonde o tufao passou ouve uma queda substancial na temperatura do oceano.

  Grafico da temperatura do mes 7 da minha cidade 
    O tufao passou no dia 20 proximo a minha regiao como e possivel ver no grafico a temperatura caio acentuadamente depois da passagem do tufao e por incrivel que paressa a temperatura nao subiu ainda 6 dias depois da aproximacao com a tempestade 




  Agosto normalmente tem dias ainda muito quente entao nao se da para prever se essa tempeartura mais amena continuara ou a temperatura vai colar persistentemente a 34 35 c ( o que e um pouco anormal tantos dias seguidos de 35c como podemos ver no grafico acima )

 Um mes 7 dentro dos padroes da media

  Mes 7 de 2007 Foi dentro da media, foi o ultimo ano que tivemos um verao moderado, des de entao prevalece a media de veroes quentes e secos tendo 2010 e 2011( ainda no meio do verao ) anos com veroes quentes e com temperaturas batendo o recorde da cidade de Ina em nagano (630 m a cidade e rodeada pelo alpes do sul e alpes centrais com 3 mil metros os picos mais altos )






  E ja que estamos vendo medias passadas colocarei o grafico dos meses que se seguem (prox. 3 meses) de anos que a temperatura estava na media.

 Mes 8 de 2004 




 Como podemos ver no grafico acima a cidade de ina nao tem tantos dias seguidos de temperatura batendo 35 c e o mes 8 e o mais quente do ano 

 Mes 9 de 2003 *mes com temperatura na media





 Podemos ver que no mes 9 a temperatura no comeco e  de verao ainda e ja no final do mes a temperatura ja cai a 5 c de noite praticamente o mes 9 faz 30 c  mais tambem pode fazer frio de inverno a temperatura despenca muito rapido a noite 

 Mes 10 de 2003 





  As temperaturas sao confortaveis de dia e a noite e normal chegar a 0 a 5 c. A caracteristica do mes 10 as temperaturas variao muito no comeco e meio no final vao se estabilizando e este e o ultimo mes que faz ainda um pouco de calor os meses seguintes sao permanetemente frios e ventosos devido a forte influencia da alta da siberia combinado com as areas de baixa pressao do mar de Okhotsk

http://www.data.jma.go.jp/obd/stats/etrn/index.php


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Jul 2011 às 17:44)

Sigo em nagano com temperaturas abaixo da media, hoje em minha cidade a temperatura maxima foi de 26,1 c e a minima de 20,7. O tempo foi nublado e agora de madrugada chove um pouco algo entre 2mm/h a temperatura agora e de 20,8c e o vento sopra de sul a 3m/s.

  As temperaturas estao  baixa se comparado antes do tufao passar. 

 As temperaturas nessa semana ficara entre 28c de maxima e 18 c de minima, se comparado a antes do tufao as temperaturas estao agradavel e nao a previsao de vagas de calor pelo contrario a previsao de tempo chuvoso para os proximos 3 dias devido uma massa de ar frio(de altitude) que esta sobre o pais causando instabilidade.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jul 2011 às 11:06)

*Coreia do Sul: Piores cheias em 100 anos*


cyberzan

Pelo menos 59 pessoas morreram e dez estão dadas como desaparecidas na sequência das chuvas que atingem o centro e norte da Coreia do Sul desde terça-feira, e que já levaram à evacuação de 12.000 pessoas, informaram hoje as autoridades. De acordo com a Agência Nacional de Gestão de Desastres, aquelas que já são consideras as piores chuvas dos últimos 100 anos, estão a afetar especialmente Seul e as províncias de Gyeonggi (noroeste) e Gangwon (noreste), tendo provocado cortes de energia em quase 130.000 lares de todo o país, além de e inundado mais de 10.000 casas e cerca de 1.100 fábricas e escritórios.
O número de mortos provocados por desabamentos de terras em várias zonas a sul de Seul aumentaram para 18, além de um pessoa que permanece desaparecida, havendo ainda registo de mais de 20 feridos nos deslizamentos de terras registados na capital sul-coreana, informou a agência local Yonhap.

Fonte: SIC


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jul 2011 às 11:14)

A video taken from an apartment captures a landslide as it occurs in the Umyeonsan area of Seoul:


youwade

korea landslide (car black box):


joneoki


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2011 às 16:30)

Inundações no Japão: centenas de mihares de pessoas evacuadas

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VueClR3d-9Y"]‪Japan now overwhelmed by flooding... 300,000 to evacuate...‬&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

OurNeedToAwaken


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2011 às 16:37)

Agora que se aproxima a época das chuvas, como se encontram os sobreviventes das enchentes do ano passado no Paquistão?


AlJazeeraEnglish


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Ago 2011 às 14:46)

Sigo com tempo claro e algumas trovoadas nas montanhas a temperatura agora e de 23,8 c hoje a maxima chegou em 31,8 c e a minima em 22,4c. Nessa ultima semana a temperatura esteve um pouco mais alta com dias chegando a 31 c.

 durante essa semana estao previstos ate 33 c voltando entao a ter dias quentes, mais deve ate o meio e final de agosto dar um esfriada nas minimas, mais as maximas continuao alta ate os primeiros 10 dias de setembro


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Ago 2011 às 06:49)

Sigo em ina com uma forte tempestade de verao com muitos raios a temperatura agora e de 29,8c e a maxima de hoje foi de 34,1 c as 13 horas a minima foi de 22,1 as 4 da manha. O ventos esta soprando forte e variavel.




www.jma.go.jp/jma/indexe.html

  Mais um dia que ultrapassa 33 c nesse verao

 A 5 minutos atraz recebi uma informacao que esta caindo granizo grandes a 3 km de minha casa mais aqui nao caiu ainda talvez nem caia


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Ago 2011 às 10:49)

Calor infernal no japao hoje a maxima foi de 33 c e a minima de 22 c o tempo comecou nublado com nuvens baixas e logo o sol ficou forte e a temperatura disparou. O calor deve durar essa semana inteira ainda segundo a previsao meteorologica.  

  Hoje na cidade de kyoto a temperatura alcancou 38 c e nessa semana nas principais capitais a temperatura vai ficar bem alta podendo chegar a 36 c em Nagoya para amanha e deve ficar 28 c de minima nesta mesma cidade.

  Mais como e de costume logo a temperatura comeca a cair (ainda bem ) normalmente ate dia 20 de agosto e esperado bastante calor depois as temperaturas vao caindo gradualmente.

 Sigo em Nagano com 28,7 c com ventos de oeste soprando a 1m/s. Essa semana estao previstos para todos os dias chegarem a temperatura superior ou igual a 33c quarta deve chegar a 34 c as minimas ficao sempre entre 22 a 20c. Essa temperatura esta acima da media


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Ago 2011 às 15:00)

Sigo em nagano ainda com o tempo quente hoje a maxima chegou a *apenas* 31 c A minima ficou em 19,9c.  A temperatura agora esta em 23,3 c e o vento esta a soprar a 4 m/s do sul. E possivel ver algumas nuvens proximas (e densas) no radar meteorologico, muito provavelmente venha a chover nos proximos 30 minutos.  Ema agosto nao e muito comum chover devido as altas pressoes do pacifico que em agosto tem uma influencia marcante no clima mais quando chove, chove forte.

 Ja para sexta feira finalmente a temperatura comessara a cair de forma mais substancial. Amanha uma frente estacionaria estara vindo para o sul (estava em Hokkaido e Tohoku essa semana) na parte ao norte da frente estacionaria esta uma massa de ar mais fresca no lado sul da frente estacionaria esta um tempo bem abafado e quente.


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Ago 2011 às 03:33)

Sigo em nagano com brusca queda na temperatura Ontem a maxima foi de 23,2c e hoje a temperatura ainda se encontra muito baixa agora as 11;28 a temperatura esta em apenas 18,7 c em minha cidade os dias quentes ainda estao previsto para acontecer mais a temperatura comecara a cair e logo logo ja comeca a nevar nas montanhas de Hokkaido (norte do pais ). 

  Sigo em nagano com o tempo nublado e nuvens baixas aprox 1100 metros e o tempo esta bem escuro a maxima prevista para hoje e de 21 c e deve chover por todo o dia na maior parte chuva fina.


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Ago 2011 às 13:04)

Sigo aqui em nagano com tempo ainda com temperaturas um pouco fora do habitual dia 20 a temperatura maxima foi 20,1 algo espetacular para agosto essa maxima e a maxima media dos meses de outubro (COMECO). Hoje a maxima foi de 24,3 c e a minima 18,7 nessa semana ainda devera ficar quente mais porem muito nublado devido a uma frente estacionaria ainda esta sobre o japao (honshu) amanha o tempo deve ser nublado e deve chover *5 dia concecutivo de chuva * a maxima ficara entre 24 e a minima 20 c


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Ago 2011 às 11:55)

Sigo em Nagano com o tempo encoberto e chuva fina a temperatura agora e de 23.2c e a maxima ficou 24.8c a minima ficou em 20.9c o tempo ficou fechado o dia todo e com nuvens bem baixas choveu 41mm na minha cidade nas ultimas 24 horas.

  Os ultimos dias tem sido bem chuvosos aqui em nagano devido a uma frente estacionaria que esta sobre as ilhas principais.

  A previsao e de uma semana chuvosa e para segunda feira que vem o tempo devera esquentar um pouco chegando a 28 c de maxima.

 Acabando agosto e normal dar uma queda nas minimas e na primeira semana de setembro as temperaturas comecam a alcancar 15 c na ultima semana de setembro ja e normal as minimas alcancarem ate 5 c e ja comeca a gear e logo logo(comeco de outubro nas montanhas) as florestas ganham um tom avermelhado e amarelo conhecido como koyoo em japones 

 Oomachi shi norte de nagano; comeco de outubro



 Nagano shi (montanhas) final de outubro 



Que venha o outnono !!!


----------



## F_R (25 Ago 2011 às 13:29)

Grandes fotos essas

Não te esqueças de ir cá deixando mais dessa no próximo outono


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Ago 2011 às 11:23)

Deixarei sim, mais essas fotos nao sao minhas, me falta uma camera boa, mais as paisagen de nagano sao espetaculares, principalmente no outono e inverno


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2011 às 12:06)

cubensis disse:


> Oomachi shi norte de nagano; comeco de outubro
> 
> 
> 
> Nagano shi (montanhas) final de outubro



LINDAS


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2011 às 12:25)

*Paquistão: pelo menos 88 morrem por causa de inundações*

Pelo menos 88 pessoas morreram e quatro milhões foram afetadas pelas inundações no Paquistão, informou nesta segunda-feira a Autoridade Nacional de Gestão de Desastres (NDMA, na sigla em inglês) em comunicado colocado em sua página na internet. No texto se precisa que a província mais afetada é a de Sindh, no sul do país e onde 80% das colheitas ficaram destruídas e 100 mil cabeças de gado morreram. 
Segundo a NDMA, a drenagem das áreas inundadas demorará entre dois e três meses para acontecer e as autoridades enviaram 40 mil tendas de campanha, e nas próximas duas semanas despacharão outras 100 mil, para abrigar os desabrigados. As inundações são frequentes no Paquistão durante a atual época de monção, quando as fortes chuvas arrasam povoados e assolam a população mais vulnerável. 
O desastre alcançou dimensões sem precedentes no ano passado, no qual o Paquistão registrou a maior catástrofe natural desde sua independência em 1947. Faz agora pouco mais de um ano que as precipitações mataram 1.767 pessoas e deixaram cerca de 20 milhões de desabrigados neste país. 

Terra

*Japão enfrenta as consequências de uma nova catástrofe*


EuroNewsPT


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2011 às 12:17)

*PAQUISTÃO: Pedida ajuda internacional devido a inundações*

O Paquistão pediu à ONU para lançar um apelo à solidariedade internacional para ajudar as cinco milhões de pessoas afetadas pelas inundações no sul do país nas últimas semanas, informou hoje um alto responsável paquistanês. “O presidente Asif Ali Zardari falou hoje [quinta-feira] ao telefone com o secretário-geral das Nações Unidas, Ban Ki-moon, tendo pedido que lançasse um apelo à ajuda internacional”, disse à AFP, o porta-voz do presidente, Farhatullah Babar.
“O nosso ministério dos Negócios Estrangeiros vai enviar o pedido oficial por escrito às Nações Unidas relativamente a esta matéria”, aditou, ao indicar que Asif Ali Zardari visitou a província de Sind, donde é natural, e onde centenas de aldeias e inúmeros campos de cultivo ficaram inundados, afetando entre 700 mil a um milhão de pessoas, segundo fontes locais. As monções provocaram 138 vítimas e num mês afetaram mais de cinco milhões de pessoas, de acordo com a Agência Nacional de Gestão de Catástrofes naturais. 

Fonte: DESTAK

*Rains ravage over 4.6 m*

The top man of national rescue and relief agency Monday presented a horrifying estimate of the scale of devastation wrought by Monsoon this year, admitting that it was not less extensive in destruction than the last year’s endemic floods. As many as 4,639,989 persons have been affected by recent floods so far which have hit 5,144,699 acres area along left bank of the river Indus, National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) Chairman Dr Zafar Qadir told the media.
This estimation was more than double the assessment presented by an official of the provincial disaster management authority (PDMA) of Sindh earlier the same day in Islamabad. Sindh PDMA Director Operations Sajjad Hayder Shah told the media persons that 2.2 million people have been affected and 300,000 displaced. Given the enormity of devastation, there were reports that Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani will make a national appeal and launch a campaign for the help of flood victims in a day or two.
Giving further details of the damage, NDMA Chairman Dr Zafar Qadir said that 133 persons, including 66 men and 37 women, have died in floods and rain-related incidents while 390 others, including 108 men and 206 women were injured. The rains and floods fully damaged 271,677 houses, and another 699,468 houses have suffered partial damage, he added. The agriculture sector has suffered a loss of 59,165 cattle head, while crops on 1,700,000 acres have been destroyed are affected by the rains. These mostly include cash crops like cotton, banana, dates, chili and sugarcane.
Dr Zafar said that 20 Sindh districts, namely Badin, TM Khan, Mirpurkhas, Tharparkar, Umerkot, Thatta, Tando Allayar, Naushero Feroze, Khairpur, Shaheed Benazirabad, Shikarpur, Jacobabad, Sanghar, Dadu, Shahdad Kot, Jamshoro, Hyderabad, Ghotki, Larkana and Matiari, have been affected by the floods. Giving details of relief efforts, the NDMA chief said that some 1,684 relief camps have been established in which 131,223 persons had taken shelter. A comparison of this figure with the above sated figures clearly shows that a help is yet to reach a great majority of affectees and most of them are understandably spending their days in open skies. Being shelterless and without food and safe drinking water, their lives are in grave danger not only from hunger but from epidemics too.
NDMA Chairman Dr Zafar said that 43,348 tents were despatched to the flood-hit areas with distribution of 48,000 ration packs, 40,000 blankets, 30,000 mosquito nets, 10,000 mosquito repellent oil packs, 13 water purification units, one million sanitation tablets, 10 boats, 8.5 million water purification tablets, 30,000 jerry cans and 35,000 plastic sheets among the affected people. Around Rs 1.5 billion have been spent for relief and rescue activities so far, he added. He said that the first spell of rains hit the affected areas on August 11 and Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gillnai visited the areas on August 15 to check the relief measures. The prime minister directed the federal government to take appropriate steps for supporting the Sindh government in relief efforts, he added.
He said that two technical teams would be sent to the affected areas after the current spell of rains for a clearer assessment of the losses. One technical team would estimate infrastructure losses while the other would conduct a survey for assessment of funds required for relief activities in affected areas, Dr Zafar said. Meanwhile, overnight rain worsened situation in Badin where another five villages have submerged, while 15 more villages have been inundated in Khairpur district. In Khairpur district, a total of 6,000 villages have been inundated and according to DCO Abbas Baloch, over one million acres of farm land has been destroyed. The army has been summoned to Faiz Ganj while communication of several areas has been cut off.
Over fifty villages have been inundated in Thatta while in Ghotki the most affected area is Obaro where there is several feet of water. Roads leading to Dadu are closed thus the price of food items have skyrocketed. Meanwhile the water level at a dam in Jamshoro has increased drastically and due to two doors of the dam breaking, a railway track along with over 200 villages have been inundated. According to Meteorological Department isolated rain and thundershower was likely in upper parts of the country as strong monsoon currents are continuously penetrating in most parts of the country.
Heavy rainfall may cause urban and flash flooding in Sindh, eastern Balochistan and southern Punjab. Scattered rain and thundershower lashed Sindh and Gilgit-Baltistan whereas isolated rains occurred in upper Punjab and north-eastern Balochistan during the last two days. Rainfall recorded during last 24 hours in Nawabshah was 70 mm, Mirpur Khas 50 mm, Quetta 33 mm, Badin 19 mm, Choor 12 mm, Lahore 11 mm, Faisalabad 06 mm, Parachinar and Hunza 05 mm, Zhob and Padidan 04 mm.
More than a year after that calamity, over 800,000 families remain without permanent shelter, according to aid group Oxfam, and more than a million people need food assistance. “There has been heavy damage to the red chilli crop, as well as cotton and other crops in the area,” said another official. Agriculture is the mainstay of Pakistan’s fragile economy, although officials say the recent crop damage is unlikely to have a major impact on overall output.

Fonte: The Nation


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Set 2011 às 06:03)

Sigo em Nagano com tempo claro com algumas nuvens cumulonimbos sobre as montanhas. Agora em minha cidade faz 30,5 c a temperatura ainda continua de verao, na semana passada ouve uma forte queda nas temperaturas e em minha cidade(ina 670m) chegou uma minima de 12c em dois dias consecutivos. As maximas ficarao em 26 c nas regioes de Kaidakogen a 1200m a temperatura alcancou 4,7c. Essa queda na temperatura se deu devido a uma massa de ar frio que se deslocou do norte em parte puxada pelo tufao n 12.

 Mais depois que a area de alta pressao dissipou se no pacifico as temperaturas comessaram a subir novamente e nos ultimos dias tem chegado proximo a 30 c e as noites nao ficam com temp. abaixo de 17 c. Essa semana a temperatura ainda sera bem parescida com as de verao mais para domingo da semana que vem ja estao previstos dias mais frios o que e comun para essa altura do ano 




 Dias 7 e 8 forte queda nas minimas seguido por maxima de verao no dia 10. Gradiente termico tipico de antes de comecar a esfriar de verdade


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Set 2011 às 12:56)

Sigo em nagano com temperaturas ainda elevada e com predominancia de ventos sul. A temperatura hoje em minha cidade foi de 30.8c e a minima chegou a 21.2c. Essas temperaturas sao normalmente esperadas para os meses de verao (7,8).
 Ate o fim dessa semana estao esperados dias com temperaturas entre 30/20c na semana que vem as moncoes de outono comecarao a marcar presenca e entao e esperada uma queda na temperatura ficando entao mais proximo a media 27/16c. com a chegada do outono na semana que vem, ja sao esperados dias mais frios principalmente em Hokkaido (ilha mais ao norte do japao ) aonde a temperatura comecara a cair dramaticamente na semana que vem ficando entre 15/5c nas partes montanhosas da ilha e 18/10 nas regioes litoraneas.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2011 às 13:10)

*Coreia do Sul: mais de mil pessoas presas em elevadores devido a onda de calor*


> A incapacidade da empresa de electricidade sul coreana para responder a uma procura de electricidade 3,2 milhões de quilowatts mais elevada que o normal provocou falhas eléctricas em Seoul e noutras grandes cidades do país.
> 
> Em pelo menos 300 mil habitações a luz esteve interrompida e registaram-se cerca de mil casos de pessoas que ficaram trancadas dentro de elevadores.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Set 2011 às 04:23)

sigo em nagano com tempo extremamente ventoso 10 m/s de sul. A temperatura agora e de 29,1 c e os dias quentes estao para acabar. No mapa do tempo e possivel ver a area de alta pressao que se formou no continente. essa alta pressao deve amenizar a onda de calor dos ultimos dias.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Set 2011 às 11:28)

Ate agora esse mes 9 tem sido um dos mais quente da historia de Ina .   A temperatura se manteve elevada Ultrapassando os 30c de dia e nao caindo abaixo de 19 c de noite(na ultima semana) o que e anormal. A alta pressao do pacifico esta anormalmente forte facilitando ventos sul.

  SETEMBRO　DE　2011




 Setembro de 2010 ( Acima da media)




 SETEMBRO　DE　1993  ( um pouco abaixo da media)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  Sera que o aquecimento global e uma farca mesmo?


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Set 2011 às 11:42)

Sigo em nagano sob uma tempestade torrencial Agora chove algo proximo a 9 mm/h e nas 24 horas choverao 103.5mm  e os rios da cidade estao bastante revoltos. A temperatura agora e de 18.4 c e venta a 4m/s do norte.

  A previsao e que a chuva se intencifique e os ventos tambem sendo propricio deslizamentos e enchentes .

  Chovera forte ate depois de amanha e podera acontecer igual em 2006 quando choveu 300mm em 3 dias e os rios da regiao se imundarao !

  O tufao passara sobre o estado de Nagano amanha que deve trazer chuvas e ventos fortes


----------



## Norther (20 Set 2011 às 13:08)

cubensis disse:


> Sigo em nagano sob uma tempestade torrencial Agora chove algo proximo a 9 mm/h e nas 24 horas choverao 103.5mm  e os rios da cidade estao bastante revoltos. A temperatura agora e de 18.4 c e venta a 4m/s do norte.
> 
> A previsao e que a chuva se intencifique e os ventos tambem sendo propricio deslizamentos e enchentes .
> 
> ...


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Set 2011 às 18:16)

Sigo em nagano com uma noite estrelada e fria Agora faz 9,6 c em minha cidade  finalmente o frio !!!

  Na cidade de kaidakogen (1200m) ja faz 1,1 c (temperatura mais baixa do japao neste momento, mais frio ate do que as mais frias cidades de Hokkaido) ! O tempo esta bem estrelado e esta noite promete ser a mais fria deis do final do verao.

  Hoje no monte fuji caiu a primeira nevada do ano. E tambem esta previsto neve para as montanhas de Hokkaido 

  Hoje realmente vai dar para durmir bem.

  Que venha o frio!


----------



## Danilo2012 (30 Set 2011 às 10:22)

Aproxima se uma vaga de frio, a primeira dessa temporada. Hoje o tempo foi chuvoso ao longo de Honshu ate Hokkaido.  Depois da passagem das frentes frias, a vaga de frio vai se intencificando. Ja para domingo em Hokkaido na regiao mais ao norte da ilha, ja podera nevar em algumas cidades, e as temperaturas cairao bastante, sendo previsto 10 c em Asahikawa de dia(domingo) e a noite 1 c e entao comecara a nevar. mais depois as temperaturas vao subir de novo voltando a 18/7c.

  Em Nagano o tempo esta chuvoso e fresco agora 6;15 a temperatura e de 19.8c. Amanha ja esta previsto sol e temperatura em queda sabado 23/9c e quarta vai ser o dia mais frio da semana com 20/6c.

  No norte do estado em sugadaira (1200m) esse fim de semana vai ser bem frio de segunda ate quarta a teperatura vai ficar entre 11/-2c. podendo ate mesmo nevar.


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Out 2011 às 05:21)

Ontem depois de meses a neve voltou a cair nas cidades mais ao norte de Hokkaido devido a uma vaga de frio que veio do continente.

  sigo em Nagano com agradaveis 18.3c Hoje a minima foi de apenas 9,7c. 
  Agora em sugadairakogen esta fazendo 7.4c e amanha a previsao e que chegue a -1c.

 Hoje o tempo esta ensolarado e a visibilidade e realmente grande. A algumas nuvens mais so sobre as montanhas.

  Agora o frio deve comecar a  se entencificar e nas proximas semanas deve comecar a gear, e nevar forte nas regioes dos alpes


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Out 2011 às 04:59)

Sigo em Nagano com agradaveis 19.7c e vento forte do oeste. O tempo aqui em Nagano tem ficado fresco de dia e frio a noite e essa semana a temperatura ficara entre 20/10c em minha cidade. Na cidade de Nobeyama kogen (1200m) as temperaturas ficarao ao redor de 16/4c. Nas regioes montanhosas de Nagano  as florestas ja comecao a ganhar cor vermelhas e amarelas e nessas proximas semanas as cores devem ficar mais fortes.

 Ate mesmo nas regioes de Hokkaido o clima nao ficara muito frio essa semana ficando entre 17/6c em Asahikawa.

 Hoje a minima em minha cidade foi de 11.3c e a maxima esta prevista para 22c.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2011 às 12:51)

*Tailândia: Cheias submergem património mundial da UNESCO*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX7F-gPOsfc"]TailÃ¢ndia: Cheias submergem patrimÃ³nio mundial da Unesco      - YouTube[/ame]

EuroNewsPT


----------



## Bruno (19 Out 2011 às 11:58)

Gerofil disse:


> *Tailândia: Cheias submergem património mundial da UNESCO*
> 
> TailÃ¢ndia: Cheias submergem patrimÃ³nio mundial da Unesco      - YouTube
> 
> EuroNewsPT



Só quem conhece Ayutthaya fica com a noção da altura a que as águas se encontram. Isso que se vê no vídeo são vários metros. Arrisco-me a dizer que junto à pagoda principal, são 5 ou 6 metros, e tendo em conta que toda aquela região é uma planície, a área inundada deve ser gigantesca.

Uma foto para +/- compararem:







Por aqui também se deve ter a noção de qual a importaria que se deve dar às previsões sazonais. Todas elas apontavam para o sudeste asiático, uma época das chuvas dentro, ou abaixo, da média. o que se verificou foi precisamente o contrário.


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Out 2011 às 15:10)

As previsoes a longo prazo sao muitas vezes errada


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Out 2011 às 15:55)

Sigo em Nagano com uma noite de tempo claro e temperatura em forte queda devido ao sitema anticiclonal que se estende sobre o Japao.

  O mes de outubro tem tido temperaturas um pouco acima da media, mais mesmo assim tem havido temperaturas mais baixas durante alguns dias, as chuvas tem caido com certa regularidade.

 Esta e uma foto do vilarejo de Otari, Norte do estado de Nagano Na regiao dos alpes do norte ( Kita arupusu)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  Como e possivel ver as florestas deciduas ganharao um tom vermelho contrastando fortemente com a neve dos alpes.

  Aqui em minha cidade o ceu foi bem azul durante todo dia e a vizibilidade foi elevada, agora a noite o ceu se encontra estrelado e devido a alta pressao a temperatura cai fortemente agora faz 10.3c as 23;51. A maxima de hoje ficou em 21.4c e a minima 7.2c.

  A previsao aqui e para mais uma semana com temperaturas ligeiramente acima da media, que deve se normalizar ate o dia 26 quando esta prevista uma vaga de frio.


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Out 2011 às 14:01)

Uma vaga de frio se aproxima, no continente se formou uma area de alta pressao e hoje sobre honshu esta passando uma frente fria, a area debaixa pressao deve se instalar sob o nordeste de hokkaido.

  Hoje o tempo foi nublado e ventou forte o dia todo. a temperatura maxima em minha cidade foi de 19c e a min ficou em 12c. amanha teremos 16/7c e para depois de amanha 17/3c.

 temp agora e de 11.2c.


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2011 às 18:06)

cubensis disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Paisagem magnífica essa dos Alpes Japoneses.


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Out 2011 às 09:48)

Realmente, devemos preservar muito a natureza


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Out 2011 às 16:06)

Sigo agora meia noite com temperaturas baixas em todo o paiz, aqui em nagano sao duas as cidades que tem temperaturas negativas; kaidakogen (1200m) -2.1c e nobeyamakogen (1200m) -2.7c.

  Aqui em minha cidade faz 4.8c a noite esta bem estrelada e sem nuvens, a minima para essa madrugada esta prevista para 4c mais como ja esta 4c arrisco dizer que chegara a 0c.

  O frio que chegou atrazado esse ano, se deu devido a uma vaga de frio que teve origem continental.

 Mas deve chegar a temperaturas altas ainda para dia 2 de novembro estao previstos 24c ainda, algo invulgarmente alto !


----------



## irpsit (27 Out 2011 às 08:39)

Estou de ferias na India (no sul da India para ser mais exacto), a apenas 5 graus norte do Equador.

Aqui e' que existe verdadeira chuva forte. N'os em Portugal, a nossa chuva 'e muito fraca comparada com a Moncao Indiana.

A moncao actual 'e de nordeste e traz chuvas torrenciais a' parte sudeste do pais. Continuamos com temperaturas entre 20 a 35 graus, e as trovoadas sao algo bem assustador e a cortina de agua quando despeja 'e bastante violenta e at'e continua. Choveu imenso estes ultimos dias e ficou tudo bastante alagado.


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Out 2011 às 09:02)

previsao prolongada do japao;

  NOVEMBRO; começara quente com temperaturas altas em todo japao. Na parte do mar do japao na regiao de Hokkaido teremos queda de neve devido as moncoes de inverno, mais deve demorar a comecar a cair forte, muito provavelmente depois do meio do mes,quando as vagas de frio começarem de fato a alterar o clima mais notavelmente. 

 Na regiao do oceano pacifico de Hokkaido teremos precipitacao acima da media, as temperaturas tambem estarao acima da media, demorando para esfriar.

 Na regiao leste do japao (Pacifico ) a preciptacao deve estar acima da media, as temperaturas tambem, nao estao previsto nevadas antecipada esse ano, a temperatura vai estar elevada durante boa parte do mes 

 Na regiao leste do japao (mar do japao) a preciptacao vai estar dentro da media, a temperatura vai estar muito elevada em relacao a media, mais deve nevar  nas cidades com bastante montanha e ate nas cidades litoraneas, mais isso deve acontecer proximo ao fim do mes.

 Na regiao oeste do japao (pacifico) as precipitacoes vao estar bem acima da media, as temperaturas tambem vao estar bastante elevadas.

 Na regiao oeste (mar do japao) as precipitacoes vao estar dentro da media e a temperatura vai estar acima da media 

 Na regiao de Okinawa e Amami Oshima as precipitacoes vao estar ligeiramente acima da media as temperaturas tambem vao estar acima da media 


  Sigohoje em nagano com tempo claro e visibilidade elevada, faz muitos anos que nesta epoca do ano as montanhas ainda se encontrao sem neve na minha cidade, que tem vista para os alpes do sul e os alpes centrais.

  a previsao sao de temperaturas muito acima da media semana que vem deve chegar a 24c/9c em varios dias, quando o normal era de 15/5c, mais acho que este calor fora de epoca vai trazer muito frio e ate neve 

 Sigo com temperaturas de 16 as 5 horas da tarde o tempo esta sem vento e muito agradavel as montanhas ja estao ganhando uma cor avermelhada.

 A maxima de hoje foi de 18.4c e a minima 6.7c


----------



## irpsit (30 Out 2011 às 09:39)

Continuo de ferias no sudeste da India com moncoes violentas.
Mas hoje o dia comecou soalheiro e quente (cerca 34C), mas ha previsoes de violentas tempestades para o final do dia. Na noite de anteontem a agua chegou-me aos tornoselos durante varias horas. 

Uns milhares de km ao lado, na Tailandia, foi declarado o estado de emergencia com Bangkok parcialmente submergida.


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Nov 2011 às 12:14)

Sigo em nagano com tempo chuvoso, a temperatura hoje foi agradavel, a maxima foi de 15.6c e a minima de 13c como o dia foi nublado a temperatura nao se elevou muito.

 As florestas/montanhas estao com um tom amarelo e vermelho e ja estao perdendo folhagem rapidamente.

 A neve ainda nao caiu nas montanhas proximas de minha cidade, este ano esta bem atrazado, as montanhas recebem neve em meados de outubro normalmente

 Para amanha esta prevista uma vaga de frio, que deixara as temperaturas mais baixas, algo mais proximo da media.

 Na ilha de Hokkaido ate dia 8 sera bastante frio, e havera queda de neve na regiao do mar do japao devido as moncoes de inverno.
 Nas regioes proximas a Hokkaido havera uma queda acentuada na temperatura mais nao deve ocorrer neve nas cidades baixas, no entanto a probabilidade de neve em cidades rodeadas por montanhas.

  Nas regioes centrais o tempo ficara frio e podera nevar nas montanhas.

  Sigo com 14.3c e amanha deve fazer maxima de 16c, dia 11/8 de 16/3c, dia 11/9 15/2c. O tempo sera ensolarado e ventara frio do norte.


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Nov 2011 às 14:52)

Sigo em nagano com o tempo a comecar a ficar com as temperaturas dentro da media, mais ainda nao nevou nos alpes e em nenhuma montanha de 300 metros aqui perto de minha cidade. Sigo com uma noite parcialmente nublada e sem vento a temperatura agora 23;45 e de 6.3c e caindo.

  Para quinta feira uma area de baixa pressao deve se aproximar do arquipelago, e como o tempo esta sob influencia de uma vaga de frio, provavelmente teremos as primeiras nevadas na regiao dos alpes.

  As montanhas estao incrivelmente douradas devido as arvores deciduas.

 Para amanha sao previstos 15c/3c sol com nuvens, para quinta e sexta teremos chuva gelada(nao congelada) e deve nevar nos alpes proximo a minha cidade. Nos alpes do norte do estado ja nevou no comeco do mes passado. Este ano a neve esta demorando a cair nas montanhas, normalmente neva em outubro. E nao me lembro de tardar tanto para nevar


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Nov 2011 às 17:24)

Sigo em Nagano  com noite chuvosa agora 2;07 da manha fazem 6.3c. a maxima de hoje foi de 13c. Semana que vem as maximas estao prevista para ficarem entre 10c e minimas de 0c. agora sim esfriou de acordo com a epoca. No norte e noredeste do Japao caira neve abundante para depois de terca feira 11/15 A neve caira ate mesmo aqui em Nagano nas cidades com mais de 1200m de altura e com proximidade do mar do Japao.

  Agora sim vai comecar a esfriar bem. Na cidade mais fria do Japao,Asahikawa segunda feira vai comecar a nevar e ja nao tem previsao para parar, ate quinta feira de semana que vem esta previsto neve e temperaturas maximas de 3c e minimas de ate -5c. Uma queda bem acentuada na temperatura ja que ate poucos dias estava bem quente para a epoca. E agora as temperaturas vao cair bruscamente para um pouco abaixo da media.

 Isso se da devido a area de alta pressao do continente e a area de baixa pressao que esta a se formar no mar proximo de Hokkaido. Esse sistema  padrao acontece todo o ano e traz ventos frios para o japao proveniente da siberia e norte da china. fazendo nevar forte nas regioes proxima ao mar do Japao. E tempo seco nas regioes proximas ao oceano pacifico


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Nov 2011 às 03:42)

Sigo em Nagano com dia chuvoso e temperaturas medias. Este outono tem sido um pouco encomum devido as temperaturas estarem ligeiramente mais altas, tambem por ainda nao ter nevado nos alpes do sul e centrais.

 A temperatura agora e de 14c e chove 4mm/h neste momento o dia esta bem escuro e as nuvens estao bem baixas.

 As arvores deciduas estao com as folhas bem coloridas.

 Depois da chuva passar as temperaturas vao ficar dentro da media semana que vem estao previstos 10/1c para quase todos os dias da semana, e sol bem fraco entre as nuvens.

 No norte do estado na regiao de Hakuba, onde teve as Olimpíadas de inverno de 1998, devera nevar novamente para segunda feira. E devido as moncoes de inverno o tempo ficara extremamente chuvoso e frio semana que vem estao previstos dias com temperaturas entre 7/-1c e chuva durante toda semana, podendo cair neve tambem.

 Aqui no sul de nagano onde moro as moncoes nao consseguem chegar e o tempo vai ficar com vizibilidade elevada e muito provavelmente caira neve nos alpes.

 As moncoes de inverno sao causadas devido aos ventos frios continentais que ao passar pelo mar do japao se tornao instaveis devido a alta temperatura do mar algo entre 10-15c. Essa instabilidade causa grandes nevascas nas regioes proximas ao mar do japao e nas regioes montanhosas proximas a costa do mar do japao. Depois devido ao efeito orografico as regioes longinquas do mar do japao nao recebem precipitacao e tem seguidos dias de sol e vento frio.


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Nov 2011 às 03:34)

Uma forte vaga de frio esta causando neve nos alpes centrais e do sul, Na regiao norte de nagano em Hakuba (730m) Esta caindo a primeira nevada do ano, e ja esta acumulando algo proximo a 1 cm.

  Na regiao de Hokkaido e Tohoku a neve cai abundatemente em varias regioes proxima ao mar do japao.

 Neste momento em Asahikawa (120m) esta -4c e neva forte e com vizibilidade bem baixa, de ontem para hoje ja acumularao 21cm. E esta previsto neve para boa parte da semana.

 Aqui em minha cidade o tempo esta parcialmente nublado o vento sopra frio do norte. E em alguns periodos as montanhas desaparecem, por causa da neve. mais nao deve cair na cidade ja que esta 8c agora 12;00.


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Nov 2011 às 04:34)

Primera vez chega menos de 0c Hoje a minima foi de exatos -1c agora sao 1hora da tarde e faz 10.8c.

 O ceu esta bem claro e a vizibilidade e bem alta. As montanhas ficarao brancas  por causa da vaga de frio


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Nov 2011 às 12:26)

Nesses ultimos dias o tempo vem se tornando frio, nos ultimos dias as temperaturas cairao para uma media de max de 10/-1c min.

  A temperatura agora e de 3.4c as 21;24.

  Hoje o dia foi escuro e com nuvens altas.

  Ante ontem caiu a primeira chuva congelada.

  Os alpes se encontrao incrivelmentes brancos e congelados


----------



## Danilo2012 (29 Nov 2011 às 23:09)

Previsao de neve para sexta e sabado ! 4/0c chuva fina/neve e sabado 3/0c neve com nuvens


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2011 às 00:52)

cubensis disse:


> Previsao de neve para sexta e sabado ! 4/0c chuva fina/neve e sabado 3/0c neve com nuvens



Aí no Japão também já está a começar a arrefecer

Não te esqueças de tirar fotos à neve aí por Terras do Sol Nascente


----------



## Danilo2012 (1 Dez 2011 às 23:15)

MSantos disse:


> Aí no Japão também já está a começar a arrefecer
> 
> Não te esqueças de tirar fotos à neve aí por Terras do Sol Nascente



  Sim aqui essa semana tem esfriado bastante, e hoje pela pimeira vez caiu a primeira nevada .

  Durante a madrugada a temperatura chegou a 0.7c e a precipitacao que ja estava caindo deis de noite virou neve. Acumulou em plantacoes e em vidros de carro.
  A foto vou ficar devendo  por falta de camera.

  Agora sigo com 0.9c e chove forte  mais ainda esta caindo agua neve. E o vento do norte esta soprando moderadamente. Sao 8;13 da manha e a neve caiu entre 5 da manha e 6 da manha e foi suficiente para acumular um pouco.

  Na cidade de chino, a uns 28 km a nordeste de minha cidade, acumulou 5cm e deve nevar o dia todo.

  Aqui em minha cidade deve chover agua neve nas proximas horas


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Dez 2011 às 02:17)

Uma forte vaga de frio atinge a ilha de Hokkaido a temperatura na cidade de  Shibetsu (135m 44N) e de -12c agora 11;15. A minima foi de -17.9c. A media nessa epoca e de 0c/-7c


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Dez 2011 às 23:37)

em Aomori forao registrados rajadas de 36.3m/s As 6;00 da manha.  Na regiao de Hokkaido e Tohoku os ventos ficarao forte hoje. E esta previsto uma vaga de frio vinda do continente causar muita neve nessas regioes principalmente na parte costeira voltada ao mar do Japao.

  Mapa do tempo



 E possivel ver a area de 988Hpa que causa essa tempestade de inverno.


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Dez 2011 às 20:51)

Sigo em Nagano com uma pequena nevasca !!!  Agora as 5,49AM a temperatura e de 0,7c e cai neve, o chao ja esta completamente congelado e esta tudo branco, cai aprox. 1mm de precipitacao em forma de neve.

  O vento esta a 5 m/s e sopra do nordeste


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Dez 2011 às 19:20)

Sigo em Nagano sob uma noite fria a temperatura e de -2.7c sem ventos e a lua esta bem visivel e projeta sombra.

 Nas cidades mais frias da provincia esta -7.7c Sugadaira(1200m) e Kaida-6.1c (1200m)


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Dez 2011 às 01:33)

Sigo em Nagano com 4c 10;32AM e estranhamente esta a nevar, a humidade deve estar baixa.

 Uma vaga de frio esta se aproximando mais deve passar rapido, a previsao e de -6c para amanha.


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Dez 2011 às 10:32)

Si go em nagano com tempo parcialmente nublado bastantes nuvens nas montanhas devido as moncoes de inverno. Hoje caio neve pesada em boa parte do mar do japao mais em minha cidade caio pouco mais ficou ventando  forte do noroeste o dia todo e os alpes ficarao praticamente invisiveis numa neblina cinza de neve.

 A temperatura agora e de 2c maxima de 5 minima de -2c. E hoje em todo o paiz as temperaturas estao bem baixa numa onda de frio que esta longe de acabar em Hokkaido na cidade de Rikubetsu(43N 207m) foram registrados -23.2c

 Essa semana ficara com tempo ensolarado e neve nas montanhas   mas quinta feira uma area de baixa pressao vai quebrar a monotonia e trazer chuva forte. Sexta feira a baixa pressao vai se tranformar numa tempestade de inverno severa e ficara praticamente imovel proxima a hokkaido trazendo muito frio e neve do norte ,  e para vespera de natal e natal esta previsto tempo monotono de frio e neve principalmente no norte do estado.
 Esta previsto para ser um inverno frio e com temperaturas dentro ou um pouco abaixo da media.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2011 às 22:22)

Muito frío en Seul, agora -14ºC. Seul está a mesma latitude e altitude que Sevilla ou Faro, incrivel diferença de clima!


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Dez 2011 às 22:50)

Sigo em nagano com -7c as 7;42 da manha nas cidades proximas esta bem baixo tambem, em Nobeyama (1200m 37N) esta fazendo agora -13.2c.

  O tempo ainda esta sendo infuenciado pela vaga de  frio da siberia/continente  hoje o tempo ficara escuro no mar do japao, aqui em minha cidade os alpes estao sob forte neve, nao e possivel observalos mas na cidade pouca neve esta caindo.

  Em Hokkaido nesse momento existe muitas cidades com temperaturas abaixo de -20c


----------

